# Ear drooping to one side



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Lulu's never really had a problem with her ears they always set up just fine, then all the sudden lately I've noticed that one of her ears kinda tipping to the side. And then today when she was scratching her ear she was doing so very gently in a non dog gentle way.

Could that be a possible ear infection or maybe her ears just lazy cuz other times it's completely perky and up.

Here's a picture of her resting. Other times when she hears a noise or is alert its very very perky and up.

If its nothing and fine then I wont worry about it but if she has a possible infection I want to take her to the doctor.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

This was probably taken middle of September so in my opinion this is the new thing.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I can tell when my boy's leg is hurting him too much by the way he carries his ears. Always. 

I would look to see if you can't find a tick or other parasite. I would also make an appt. with the vet.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Narny said:


> Lulu's never really had a problem with her ears they always set up just fine, then all the sudden lately I've noticed that one of her ears kinda tipping to the side. And then today when she was scratching her ear she was doing so very gently in a non dog gentle way.
> 
> Could that be a possible ear infection or maybe her ears just lazy cuz other times it's completely perky and up.
> ...


It's possible she has an ear infection. I know when one of the Hooligans has a problem with an ear, they often behave like what you're describing. Unless they're noticeably uncomfortable, I always put a couple drops of Zymox Otic in the ear/s for a few days and see if that takes care of the problem.


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

I'd guess there's something going on... maybe an ear infection, or even a tooth problem. Not a bad idea to have your vet give her a good once-over.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Try cleaning the ears. This has always been an indication that their ears are bothering them (or there's something in there) for us in the past. It may just be that it needs a good cleaning, or it could be an infection. Does the ear smell funny?


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Someone recommended Zymox ear solution to me in the past. You can get it off of Amazon.com. I wouldn't wait until it arrives to do something about it, but it is good to have on hand if this becomes an ongoing issue for her.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

I took Lulu to the vet today and he said that she has a yeast infection in her ear. I got some medicine for her, and hopefully all will be well in 6 days.

Thank you for the advice.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I previously mentioned I always keep Zymos on hand and I thought I'd add a little more information to this thread about it in case anyone is interested in getting some to keep on hand: 

"Zymox is used in dogs and cats for the *treatment of acute and chronic inflammation of the external ear caused by bacterial, viral and yeast infections*. Treat once a day for 7 days for acute infection and once a day for 14 days for chronic infection. *Do not use in conjunction with other topical ear medications or cleaners.*"

Information on Zymox

The best price I've found is on Amazon w/Prime.


----------

